# Plants Turning Yellow



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Have noticed that some of my aquatic plants are turning brown and most of them are turning yellow. From what I've read, this sounds like an iron defficiency. Is this true? If I add a fertilizer supplement with iron enrichment, will his harm my P's? I am currently running a DIY Co2 setup to help maintain the plants as my thumb isn't nearly as green as I'd like to hope for! Any help would be appreciated as I have close to $200 in plants already in the tank and would hate to lose them, but also don't wanna kill off the P's to save the plants! Is there a happy medium? Can I use fertilizers with iron enrichment and will it be harmful to my P's? Which brands are the best to use?

Savage


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think that depends on what plants and your lighting too.. some plants require more light and when they dont get enough they die off


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Probably just a nitrogen deficiency.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2

get the potassium nitrate, Mono Potassium Phosphate, and Potassium Sulfate. That should help out immensely.


----------

